# **** 42nd Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration**** "Lowriders"



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

42nd Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
Saturday, April 21, 2012- 10am-5pm

"Chicano Park Under The Bridge". It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego Califas. :thumbsup:

This year the theme is "LOWRIDERS" and how the lifestyle is strongly connected to the Park.

Celebration organized by The Chicano Park Steering committee & Car Show organized by Amigos Car Club. 


Who's going?


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

New Wave So. Cal will be there!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

So I heard it's sold out already. ?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:i


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

:dunno::dunno:

http://chicano-park.org/

Filled to capacity. WTH


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

we need to register b4 the show:dunno:,we just cant show up


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

fucc!!man!!im still pushing for a rider!!/would of pre reg ,if ,other than now sold out?,....:banghead:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

streetkingz13 said:


> we need to register b4 the show:dunno:,we just cant show up


We're gonna show up the day of. We are getting a car ready for that day.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> View attachment 434077
> View attachment 434078
> 
> 
> ...


Me and the USO sin sixty would love to go, but can't register  ..... Anyone out there that may have an additional or extra pre-reg and would like to pass it on .. Were ready to send cash!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Me and the USO sin sixty would love to go, but can't register  ..... Anyone out there that may have an additional or extra pre-reg and would like to pass it on .. Were ready to send cash!!!


TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> So I heard it's sold out already. ?


 yup i called n jan about gettin a prereg form cus i didnt see nothin on here n they said they are full already


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

:drama::wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_WOW!!!SOLD OUT, WELL THERE GOES THOSE PLANS!!!_


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

VIEJITOS North San Diego County will be there.


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

_*STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE*_



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

MR BLVD said:


> _*STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE THERE FOR SURETTT*_
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

naaa sold out already......


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO (CHUCO) TEJAS WILL B THERE


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

weather is going to be nice again for the whole weekend. uffin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

From phx,Az New Image C.C will be there I've been waiting for a long time to check this show out :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Klique will be there just like every other year since the beginning...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Klique will be there just like every other year since the beginning...


And it never gets old from the begining to the end I always look forward to this show and suppoting our S.D. brothers.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> And it never gets old from the begining to the end I always look forward to this show and suppoting our S.D. brothers.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> And it never gets old from the begining to the end I always look forward to this show and suppoting our S.D. brothers.


ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn cant even put my car in a show in my own town.. o well Jst will be crackin.. i was tryin to bust my duce out for the show but i guess ill just have to cruise around the show then head to Jst.. i heard they are gonna hopp and bbq...


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

will be in tha house!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> damn cant even put my car in a show in my own town.. o well Jst will be crackin.. i was tryin to bust my duce out for the show but i guess ill just have to cruise around the show then head to Jst.. i heard they are gonna hopp and bbq...
> View attachment 468850


What's up bigjoe. See you at j st.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

JUST GOT BACK ... KLIQUE ,IMPALAS, MAJESTICS AND PACHUCO HOLDING IT DOWN.... TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW !!:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Any pics


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Any pics


X2.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

pics:drama:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Stay tuned for a 3D video of Chicano Park Day from 1503 Media!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

nobueno said:


>


Great Pic Jae !! :thumbsup: Great show right !!


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

1503 Media 

ENJOY...


----------



## parliament1953 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## parliament1953 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## parliament1953 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## parliament1953 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

*1503 Media 
*
presents...
_NOTE: You will need the Red/Blue 3d glasses to watch the video. Otherwise you will only see double images. OR.... If you really want to , you can use the cross eyed method under the settings in YouTube._
*
42nd Annual Chicano Park Day in 3D* (Open in YouTube to watch)





More videos in 3D coming soon!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicano Park Day 2012


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Chicano Park Day 2012


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT SHOW...NICE CARS, BEAUTIFUL WEATHER, CAN'T ASK FOR MORE...SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> GREAT SHOW...NICE CARS, BEAUTIFUL WEATHER, CAN'T ASK FOR MORE...SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo San Diego Que Onda, this was my first Chicano Park Day experience. Had a great time this weekend with the familia. We will be back next year. Here are a few picks that I took. Have a great day.





























































Al Rato


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

View attachment 471170
View attachment 471176
View attachment 471178

Strictly Family LA and SD Chapters were repping out there


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

is that it? wheres all the pics? this is a big show!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

any more pics of this one anyone?



sixonebubble said:


> Chicano Park Day 2012
> View attachment 470204


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

or more of this one?




sixonebubble said:


> Chicano Park Day 2012
> 
> View attachment 470154


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are some more picks from this weekend.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MORE Photos on my facebook page under *Xavier The X-Man* http://www.facebook.com/xavierthexman My NEW website will be up soon www.XManShow.com

Thanks to everyone who came out to enjoy a day at the Park.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice vid..


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, that's all I got of those two.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


> MORE Photos on my facebook page under *Xavier The X-Man* http://www.facebook.com/xavierthexman My NEW website will be up soon www.XManShow.com
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came out to enjoy a day at the Park.



GOOD VID G !!!


----------

